# Dragoon's RttToEE occ



## Dragoon (Oct 16, 2005)

Hi, I'm looking to run the RttToEE for 3.5. Ambitious? Yes! But lots of good 'ole fashioned hack n' slash.

Without further adeu the PC's selected:

1. Erudite: Baran hm LG Fighter2/Cleric2
2. nonamazing: Erimel em CG Scout3/Wizard1
3. Scotley: Elgath goliath male NG Fighter3
4. Erlkoing: Ascalante hm CG Bard2/Paladin of Freedom 2
5. Tarraism: Laumus hm LN Diviner4
6. Dim Darknight: Rurik dm LG Cleric4


People who have reqested to be alts:

1.Stonegod
2.ChaosSword

Ground Rules:

1. 32 point buy
2. 4-6 characters; I 'll take submissions until Friday the 21st or October.
3. Setting: Greyhawk
4. Allowed books; Core, Complete series, Races series, Frostburn and Sandstorm. Sorry I don't have the psionics book so no psionic characters.
5. Please post at least once a day. I don't care about order of the party's posts.
6. All characters start at 4th level (7,000xp) with maximum gold, you can you creatures that have ECL up to +3.
7. Have fun!
8. HP, take max at 1st and 2nd level...you will need it! After 2nd take the avg. + con mod.
9. Alignments; all good, N and LN.
10. Also try not to play a angst ridden lonewolf or somebody who is not sure if adverturing is want they want to do. While that kinda character is cool for ftf gaming, it dosen't help to move things quicky on the slower paced pbp games. Sorry to limit personality choices, but we need to keep the action going to make it through this monster. That's not to say you can't RP, but just be generally easy to get along with other's PCs.


Game On!


----------



## Erudite (Oct 16, 2005)

_ A scion of a ancient aristocratic family given to wild rages and emotions.  His own grandfather was a paladin of Hieroneous who fell from grace during the battle of Emready Meadows. Baran was attracted to Rao with the hope and promise of overcoming the 'family problem', and has gained a sense of serenity he did not have in his youth.  He still fears the curse of his blood, even as youth wanes into maturity. He's in Hommlet because he's curious to see the place that drove his ancestor into a blood frenzy, possibly a morbid fascination that involves his own uneasiness.

Unlike many paladins, he tends to be cold and distant, his own way of staying uninvolved from the complicated world of emotions and feelings that has so troubled his family line. He is not a loner, however, having learned to get along through training himself within the discipline of Rao.  He believes in teamwork and unity, but leads by example and efficiency rather than rousing emotions._

UTILITY: Tank, with buffing spells as he goes up in levels. Can act as a secondary healer as well.

*Baran *
Lawful Good male human (Veluna), age 30 years.
Fighter 2/Cleric 2 of Rao (Luck, Purification)
XP: 7000

 	Stat.....Points
STR	14.........6 
DEX	14.........6
CON	14.........6
INT	 12.........4
WIS	18.........10 (16 base, +1 level, +1 enhancement)
CHA	8...........0

*Speed: *30 ft. (20 ft w/armor)
*Hit Points:* 2d10+2d8+Con (38 hit points)
*AC* 17 (10 + 2 Dex, +5 armor)
*BAB* +3
melee +5
ranged +5
*Saves:*
Fort +8 (+6 base +2 Con)
Ref  +2 (+0 base +2 Dex )
Will +7 (+3 base +4 Wis )


*Feats:*
Cleave (Ftr2)
Divine Might (Lvl3)
Mounted Attack (Lvl1)
Power Attack (Ftr1)
Serenity (Use Wis instead of Cha for turning undead, divine grace, etc.  Only followers of Rao)(Human)


*Skills:*
+6 Diplomacy (5) -1 Cha +2 domain bonus
+4 Handle Animal (5) -1 Wis
+4 Intimidate (5) -1 Cha
+3 Know (nobility) (2) +1 Int
+6 Know (religion) (5) +1 Int
+9 Ride (5) +2 Dex +2 synergy

*Class Abilities:*
Luck Domain: May reroll any roll just made before the DM declares success or failure, once per day.  Must take the results of the second roll, even if they are worse.
Purification Domain: Baran casts abjuration spells at +1 caster level.

*Spellcasting:*
Divine Caster Level as Cleric 2

Typical spells prepared
*0-level*(4):Guidance, Lightx2, Resistance

*1-level*(3+1):Nimbus of Light(D), Bless, Divine Favor, Shield of Faith

*Equipment:*
Arms and Armort:
+1 *Guisarme* melee +5 (2d4+3,20/x3) (2,309 gp, 12 lbs)
*Longbow*, Composite (Str 14) ranged +5 (1d8+2, 20/x3, 110' R) (300 gp, 3lb)
*Spiked Armor* melee +5 (1d6+2, 20/x2)
+1 *Breastplate *(+5 armor, +3 max Dex, -4 ACP) (1,500 gp, 30 lb)

Adventuring Gear:
Backpack (2 gp, 2 lb)
Bedroll (1 sp, 5lb)
Chalk (10) (1 sp, - )
Flint and Steel (1 gp, - )
Hammer (5 sp, 2lb)
Mirror, small steel (10 gp, 0.5 lb)
Oil, pint flask (5) (5 sp, 3 lb)
Piton (10) (1 gp, 5 lb)
Pouch, belt (1 gp, 0.5 lb)
Rations, dehydrated (10) (10 gp, 5 lb)
Rope, silk (50 ft) (10 gp, 5 lb)
Sack, empty (1 sp, -.5 lb)
Sealing Wax (1 gp, - )
Soap (5 sp, 1 lb)
Waterskin (1 gp, 4 lb)
Whetstone (2 cp, 1 lb)

Special Substances and Items:
Acid (flask) (1) (10 gp, 1 lb)
Alchemist's Fire (1) (20 gp, 1 lb)
Sunrod (5) (10 gp, 5 lb)

Tools and Kits:
Holy Symbol, silver (25 gp, 1 lb) acts as a back up symbol.

Clothing:
Explorer's Outfit (10 gp, 8 lb)
Cleric's Vestements (5 gp, 6 lb)

Magical Equipment:
*Periapt of Wisdom* +1 (1,000 gp) in the shape of Rao's holy symbol, doubles as his holy symbol.


Gold Spent: 5,239 gp
Gold Remainng: 161 gp


----------



## Chaos Sword (Oct 17, 2005)

I would be interested in joining. I'll start working on a character.


----------



## Dim_darknight (Oct 17, 2005)

I too would be interested in joining.


----------



## Dim_darknight (Oct 17, 2005)

Current Plan: Dwarven Cleric of Heironeous with Glory and Inquisition domains. If someone else wants to play a cleric, please let me know. This is my first real attempt with a healer; I am much more comfortable with rogues and I have no qualms about changing. Just let me know asap, because once it's completed / posted I won't be so willing.

Dragoon, the domains selected are from Complete Divine. If they will cause you any problems, I'll change them. Everything else will likely come from PHB or DMG and should be worry free.


----------



## nonamazing (Oct 17, 2005)

I'd like to put in name in for this one.  I've just finished playing the Temple of Elemental Evil computer game and had a blast with it.  My idea is for a swashbucking elven scout devoted to Corellon Larethian.


----------



## Dragoon (Oct 17, 2005)

> Dragoon, the domains selected are from Complete Divine. If they will cause you any problems, I'll change them. Everything else will likely come from PHB or DMG and should be worry free.




Not a problem.


I agree it is a good idea to have the four classic characters types for this...it is a big meatgrinder.


----------



## Someone (Oct 17, 2005)

I´d like to join, with a character i made once for this same game (but never really started, we arrived at the tavern and that was all), a specialist wizard. It was an illusionist, but before detailing the character I´d like to know your stance on illusions, particulary how strongly do you take the limitation of illusions on creating "one object, creature or force", specially when the examples in the core rules and complete arcana suggest that in fact you can create several.


----------



## Magic Bunny (Oct 17, 2005)

I would like to play!  Here is my idea

Amber Radha
Female Human Wizard 4

Amber's fair skin, blonde hair and green eyes make her look like a maiden from the far north, and that is true.  She is young and beautiful.  Her skin seems to glow, and her hair is a flowing molten gold. She wears a fine gray cloak, but even when she uses it to cover herself up you can tell by her lithe movements and her curves that she is a female.  Underneath her cloak she wears shimmering green silks that hug her body.

Amber is passionate about life, and enjoys meeting new people, although she can be quiet and reflective at times too. 

Amber was always interested in Boccob, and always felt a special love of magic, and feels a connection to Boccob despite his aloofness in the affairs of the world. Fascinated by religion, she remembers every detail the priests say in the temples, about not only Boccob but all the gods.

Later she plans on multiclassing into Divine Oracle and Loremaster


----------



## Erlkönig (Oct 17, 2005)

I would really like to play in this one if you still have a spot.

Since it's Greyhawk, I might try my hand at a Paladin-Bard of Lendor (human with the Devoted Performer Feat). 
I'm thinking of a seasoned veteran with bits of grey already appearing in his hair and beard. Wise (at least in appearance) and charismatic and ever an interesting story to tell as well as the swordarm of a veteran soldier. 

If its storywise competable with the Adventure.. I'd be interested to turn him into a Suel Arcanamach as I really think that class carries alot of flavor. Simply sticking with Bard & Paladin would also work though.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 17, 2005)

Sounds like fun. I'll stat up a Fighter type-maybe a goliath from races of stone.


----------



## Dagger75 (Oct 17, 2005)

If there is room, I would like to throw my hat into the ring.  Typical Halfling rogue.


----------



## nonamazing (Oct 17, 2005)

Here's my proposed character.


```
Name: Erimel Nailo
Gender: Male
Race: Elf 
Class: Scout / Wizard
Size: Medium
Alignment: CG
Deity: Corellon Larethian
Level: 3 / 1
Exp: 7,000
Campaign: Return to the Temple

STR 14 (+2)    ( 6 pts) 
DEX 18 (+4)    (10 pts) (+2 racial)
CON 12 (+1)    ( 6 pts) (-2 racial)
INT 12 (+1)    ( 4 pts) 
WIS 11 (--)    ( 2 pts) (+1 level)
CHA 12 (+1)    ( 4 pts)

(32 Point buy)

Fort:   +3      (+1 base +1 ability +1 class)
Ref:    +7      (+3 base +4 ability)
Will:   +1      (+1 base -- ability)

HD: 3d8+1d4+4
HP: 24
Init: +7      (+4 dex +1 class +2 feat)
Spd: 40' x 4
AC: 18        (10 base +4 dex +4 armor)
   Flat-Footed: 14
   Touch: 14
ACP: --
Arcane Spell Failure: 10%

BAB: +2
   Melee: +4
   Ranged: +6
Grapple: +4   (+2 BAB +2 STR)

Weapons:
Masterwork Rapier                +7 attack  1d6+2 damage  x2 on 18-20
Composite Longbow (str +2)       +6 attack  1d8+2 damage  x2 on 19-20  110' Range

Armor:
Mithril Shirt   +4 AC   +6 max dex   -- ACP   10% Spell Failure

Languages: Common, Elven, Sylvan

Abilities:
-- Proficient with all simple weapons, light armor, but not shields
-- Proficient with longsword, rapier, longbow and shortbow (elven training)
-- Proficient with handaxe, throwing axe, and short sword (scout training)
-- Skirmish
   (gains +1d6 damage and +1 AC during any round in which he moves at least 10 feet)
-- Trapfinding
-- Battle Fortitude
   (+1 competance bonus to Fortitude Saves and Initiative checks)
-- Uncanny Dodge
   (cannot be caught flat-footed)
-- Fast Movement +10 ft.
-- Trackless Step
   (cannot be tracked in natural surroundings)
-- Familiar (Skybright, Hawk; +3 to spot checks in bright light)
-- Immunity to magic sleep effects
-- +2 racial saving throw bonus against enchantment spells and effects
-- Low-light vision
-- Chance to notice secret or concealed doors

Feats:
-- Scribe Scroll (Wizard bonus feat)
-- Weapon Finesse (1st level)
-- Alertness (from Familiar)
-- Quick Reconnoiter (3rd level)
   (Spot and Listen as free actions, +2 on initiative checks)

Skill Points: 39        Max Ranks: 7/3
Skills:                 Stat  Total    Ability  Ranks   Misc
-- Appraise             Int   +1     = +1    
-- Balance              Dex   +6     = +4       +2        
-- Bluff                Cha   +1     = +1
-- Climb                Str   +2     = +2                           
-- Concentration        Con   +4     = +1       +3
-- Craft (arrowmaking)  Int   +4     = +1       +3
-- Diplomacy            Cha   +1     = +1
-- Disguise             Cha   +1     = +1
-- Escape Artist        Dex   +6     = +4       +2                        
-- Forgery              Int   +1     = +1
-- Gather Info          Cha   +1     = +1
-- Heal                 Wis   --     = --
-- Hide                 Dex   +4     = +4               
-- Intimidate           Cha   +1     = +1     
-- Jump                 Str   +2     = +2       
-- Knowledge (nature)   Int   +4     = +1       +3
-- Knowledge (dungeon)  Int   +4     = +1       +3
-- Listen               Wis   +11    = --       +7    +4 (+2 feat +2 racial)
-- Move Silently        Dex   +4     = +4
-- Ride                 Dex   +4     = +4
-- Search               Int   +3     = +1             +2 (+2 racial)
-- Sense Motive         Wis   --     = --
-- Spellcraft           Int   +4     = +1       +3
-- Spot                 Wis   +11    = --       +7    +4 (+2 feat +2 racial)   
-- Survival             Wis   --     = --
-- Swim                 Str   +2     = +2
-- Tumble		Dex   +10    = +4       +6
-- Use Rope             Dex   +4     = +4

Starting Gold: 4500 gp (3842 spent)
Equipment:
-- Armor, Mithril Shirt               10.0 lb  1100 gp
-- Backpack                            2.0 lb     2 gp
-- Blanket, Winter                     3.0 lb     5 sp
-- Flint & Steel                       ------     1 gp (in backpack)
-- Masterwork Rapier                   2.0 lb   320 gp
-- composite longbow (+2 str)          3.0 lb   300 gp
-- Quiver of Eholonna		       2.0 lb  1800 gp
-- 10 slivered arrows                  ------    22 gp (in quiver)
-- 10 cold iron arrows                 ------     4 gp (in quiver)
-- 40 arrows                           ------     2 gp (in quiver)
-- 40 arrows                           6.0 lb     2 gp (in backpack)
-- Rations, Trail (5 days)             5.0 lb    25 sp (in backpack)
-- Sunrod (4)                          4.0 lb     8 gp (in backpack)
-- Waterskin                           4.0 lb     1 gp
-- Survival Knife                      1.0 lb     2 gp
-- Travelling spellbook                3.0 lb    15 gp
-- Quill and ink                       ------    10 gp
-- Potion of cure light wounds (5)     0.5 lb   250 gp

Total Weight: 46.5 lbs
Current Money: 60pp, 43 gp, 48 sp, 20 cp

Max Weight:  58 light   116 medium   175 heavy

Spells per day: 3 0th level, 2 1st level
Spellbook: all cantrips, arrow mind, critical strike,
	swift expeditious retreat, endure elements
Currently memorized: detect magic, light, mending, arrow mind, critical strike

Age: 140
Height: 5' 5"
Weight: 122 lbs
Eyes: Silver
Hair: Greenish Brown
```

*Background*: Erimel's father was a near legendary ranger who died during the Battle of Emridy Meadows.  Erimel has long sought to live up to his father's reputation, turning aside a peaceful life as a wizard's apprentice in order to enlist with a squad of elven border scouts.  After a decade of training with them, Erimel feels ready to take up his father's bow and begin to make a name for himself.  He's decided to start his journey with a visit to the battlefield where his father died...

*Personality*: Erimel is youthful, upbeat, and positive.  He smiles frequently and often, and is usually quite friendly to those he meets.  He has an unreasoning prejudice against orcs, however, and tends to think poorly of those who rely only on brute strength (as his father said, "Might untempered by wisdom is only the illusion of power.")  In combat, he rushes about with abandon, gleefully leaping around and laughing at his foes as he peppers them with arrows.

*Appearance*: Erimel is tall for an elf and very slender, with harsh angular features that underscore his non-human heritage.  Due to an odd quirk of magic, his eyes gleam silver, and his naturally light brown hair has been dyed green.  He wears a simple crown of leaves, and his clothing and armaments all have a distinctly organic look to them.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 17, 2005)

*Eglath NG Male Goliath Fighter 3*

One question, how do we figure hit points? 

Eglath Lostfate Thuliga

NG Male Goliath Fighter 3
7000 exp.

Str: 20 (10 points+4 Racial)
Dex: 12 (6points-2 Racial)
Con: 14 (4 points +2 Racial)
Int: 12 (4 points)
Wis: 12 (4 points)
Cha: 12 (4 points)
Hp: 32  (3d10+6)(max at 1st and 2nd then average)
Init: +1
Saves: Fort: +5, Reflex: +2,Will: +2
Height: 7’ 9”
Weight: 310#
Age: 22
Speed: 30’
Patron: Kavaki, the Ram-Lord and the Goliath pantheon
BAB: +3 Grapple: +8
AC: 20, Touch 11, Flat Footed 19

Melee +8

+10  +1 Large Long Axe 3d6+9 20/x3 s can be used as a reach weapon with power attack -3 or better
+9   MW Large Cold Iron Morning Star 2d6+5 20/x2 b and p

Ranged +4
+4 Large Javelin 1d8+5 20/x2 p 

Feats 
-Exotic Weapon Proficiency Long Axe
-Weapon Focus Great Axe (Included long axe)
-Power Attack
-Cleave

Skills 18 (6x2+6Int)
-Climb (6+5Str)
-Intimidate (2+1Cha)
-Jump (6+5Str)
-Swim (2+5Str)
-Tumble xx (1+1Dex+2Syn)
-Sense Motive xx (0+1Wis+2Race)

Fighter Abilities
-Proficient with all simple and martial weapons as well as all armor and shields 
-Bonus Feats

Goliath Abilities
-+4Str, -2Dex, +2Con
-Languages: Common and Gol-Kaa Bonus Dwarven
-Powerful Build—treat as large for opposed checks and weapon size
-Mountain Movement-Standing jumps as running jumps also climbs at ½ speed without penalty
-Acclimated—no penalties for altitude
-Low Light Vision
-Favored Class Barbarian
-Level Adjustment +1

Gear
-+1 Full Plate AC:+9 MaxD. 1 Armcheck –5 speed 20ft. Run only x3 2650 gp. 
-+1 Large Long Axe	2,070gp
-MW Studded Leather AC: +3 MaxD. 5 speed 20 165gp
-MW Cold Iron Large Morning Star 324gp
-Large Javelins x12 in quiver 24gp

-Explorers’ Outfit
-Earthsilk Rope 100’ 24gp
-Back Pack 2gp
-Belt Pouch x2 2gp
-Bedroll 1sp
-Winter Blanket 5sp
-Grappling Hook 1gp
-Flint and Steel 1sp
-2 Weeks Rations 6gp

-Potion of cure light wounds x2 100gp
-5 Sunrods 10 gp
-4 Torches 4cp

10gp 2sp 6cp+

Appearance/Personality: Eglath is fairly unremarkable as Goliath’s go, but among flatlanders he is an exotic sight standing just short of eight feet tall and weighing 300 pounds. His head is hairless with a pronounced jaw line and strong brow ridge. The eyes are brilliant green and in the shadows almost seem to glow softly with an inner light. His skin is light gray with darker patches and dotted with lithoderms. He is massively muscular. He has a large birthmark on his upper back and a scaring on his chest from an unfortunate slide down a rocky cliff. His voice is gravely and deep with a thick dwarven accent when speaking common. He typically wears a comfortably worn suit of fine studded leather dyed a light gray, but when going into battle he has a suit of full plate. He carries a huge long handled axe, a cold iron morning star and a quiver of massive javelins.

Eglath is friendly and loves games of all types. He is very competitive and does not hesitate to partake of sporting events or gambling. He enjoys telling and listening to stories as well. He is fond of dwarves and gnomes, but has had less experience with humans, elves and halflings and may be a little slower to warm to them. He is slow to anger and rarely starts a fight, but once engaged in battle he is confident and tenacious. He is motivated by the cause of good, protecting the land—particularly the mountains and the wealth beneath them, and not above working for pay as well.

History/Background: Eglath was born to the Thuliga some 22 summers ago. He was born with an unfortunate birthmark that obscures part of the natural mottling associated with a Goliath’s fate. This marked him as an unusual child with an uncertain future. He took some teasing from other Goliath children for his birthmark and choose the path of a warrior to earn the respect of his people. He developed his skills and muscles until other boys no longer felt it wise to tease young Eglath. They still tended to talk about his behind his back and he never felt totally welcome among his own people. Just over a year ago Eglath fell sliding down a rocky cliff during a game cliff-climb. He skinned his chest badly further marring the patterns on his skin. Eglath found himself the brunt of much speculation or worse pity. Unlike most of his kin, he took to wearing armor to cover the markings of his body. Feeling frustrated and unwelcome, he eagerly volunteered for a trade mission to dwarven lands and found he like these small people. He choose not to return to his clan, but instead to explore other races and cultures. He supported himself by finding work as a guard, mercenary or simple laborer—any job where his unusual size and strength were assets. He used the profits to acquire fine dwarf made gear and trained hard to improve his skills. Slowly, he has moved further and further from his mountain homeland in the Crystalmists looking for interesting places and cultures as well as profitable work.


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 17, 2005)

RttToEE is very popular for both DMs and players.  I must admit I'd like to put in a PC here as well.  I'd probably want to play a human Rogue/cleric, or halfling Rogue/ftr.  I"ll try to put him together.  Do you have a date in the Greyhawk calendar when this would take place?


----------



## Erudite (Oct 18, 2005)

Dragoon, would you object to me using the Prestige Paladin from Unearthed Arcana?  I can email you the particulars if you like.

Cheers,
Erudite


----------



## Dragoon (Oct 18, 2005)

Wow, thanks for the response, looks like we will have party of six pc's! However it looks like we might have more than six people intrested, so on Friday, I will have too make some hard choices. If I don't select your PC you can stay on as a alternate, which I'm sure there will be a future opportunity to join in. 



> Dragoon, would you object to me using the Prestige Paladin from Unearthed Arcana? I can email you the particulars if you like.




I don't have a problem with using the prestige paladin. 


Ohh and a couple of more things I thought of.

1. HP, take max at 1st and 2nd level...you will need it! After 2nd take the avg. + con mod.

2. Alignments; all good, N and LN.

3. Also try not to play a angst ridden lonewolf or somebody who is not sure if adverturing is want they want to do. While that kinda character is cool for ftf gaming, it dosen't help to move things quicky on the slower paced pbp games. Sorry to limit personality choices, but we need to keep the action going to make it through this monster. That's not to say you can't RP, but just be generally easy to get along with other's PCs.


----------



## Dragoon (Oct 18, 2005)

Little more campaign background.

The year will be Planting 591.

Every character will be starting at the common room of Inn of the Welcome Wench, in the village of Hommlet.

_Well-appointed if a little old, this place is clean and quiet. People are well-mannered folk who enjoy fine food and drink._ 

Temples:
Shrine to Ehlonna (NG)
Temple to Pelor (NG)
Church to St. Cuthbert (LN)
Old Faith Druid Grove (N)


----------



## stonegod (Oct 18, 2005)

I am also interested. I am only in one other PbP (my first), so one post a day would be fine.

I'm flexible on character choice, but since the main four have been covered, I think a  Warlock would be acceptable.

Played the original a *long* time ago (my first character ever! DM had to fudge so I didn't die my first encounter. Ah, the memories...)


----------



## Dragoon (Oct 18, 2005)

Hommlet (small town): Nonstandard; AL NG; 800gp limit; Assets 38,000gp; Population 950. Authority Figures: Rufus, Burne

Businesses:
Terrigan's Tavern (low class alternative to the Wench)
Old Trading Post
Weavers
Tailor
Stables
Brewery
Teamster
Woodcutter
Smithy
Sage (Todariche Nem: history, nature, geography, arcana)
Scrollmaker
Papa's Bakery
Stonemason
Telna's Kitchen
Wheel and Wainwright
Leatherworker
Potter
Ashrem's Earthenware
Milk Market
Potions and Elixers
Mill

In addition to the Scrollmaker and Potions and Elixers; the temples may sell scrolls and potions to the general public if liked!


----------



## Dragoon (Oct 18, 2005)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> RttToEE is very popular for both DMs and players.  I must admit I'd like to put in a PC here as well.  I'd probably want to play a human Rogue/cleric, or halfling Rogue/ftr.  I"ll try to put him together.  Do you have a date in the Greyhawk calendar when this would take place?




Planting 591 CY


----------



## Dragoon (Oct 18, 2005)

Someone said:
			
		

> I´d like to join, with a character i made once for this same game (but never really started, we arrived at the tavern and that was all), a specialist wizard. It was an illusionist, but before detailing the character I´d like to know your stance on illusions, particulary how strongly do you take the limitation of illusions on creating "one object, creature or force", specially when the examples in the core rules and complete arcana suggest that in fact you can create several.




I play Illusions the way the rules present them, so I have no problems with multiples, as long as there is nothing breaking the spirt of the rules.


----------



## stonegod (Oct 18, 2005)

As for my (potential) warlock, I assume this will not be an issue w/ Greyhawk? Though I have some cursory knowledge of the setting, I couldn't say I'm intimately familiar with all of its ins and outs. That's what Knowledge skills are for.


----------



## Dragoon (Oct 18, 2005)

Quick list of who is intrested and what they are thinking about playing:

Erudite (Paladin)
Chaossword (?)
Dim Darknight (cleric)
Nonamazing (scout/wizard)
Someone (Illusionist)
Magic Bunny (Wizard)
Erlkoing (Paladin/Bard)
Scotley (Fighter)
Dagger75 (Rogue)
Manzanita (Rogue/Cleric or Fighter/Cleric)
Stonegod (Warlock)


----------



## Dragoon (Oct 18, 2005)

stonegod said:
			
		

> As for my (potential) warlock, I assume this will not be an issue w/ Greyhawk? Though I have some cursory knowledge of the setting, I couldn't say I'm intimately familiar with all of its ins and outs. That's what Knowledge skills are for.




Warlock's are okay.


----------



## Uder (Oct 18, 2005)

Man, I wish I could get in on this... but I'm currently DMing the module PnP. Have Fun!


----------



## Chaos Sword (Oct 18, 2005)

I am working on a Dwarf Fighter 



Chaos Sword


----------



## Erudite (Oct 18, 2005)

Dragoon,

Thanks for the permission on the prestige paladin!  I have made some updates to the build, in the original post.  I still have some work to do, however.

Cheers,
Erudite


----------



## stonegod (Oct 18, 2005)

*Vardrin Theese, Supernatural Vigilante*

*Vardrin Theese* CR 4 (7000 xp)
Male human warlock 4
CG Medium humanoid (human)
*Init* +3; *Senses* darkvision*, _see invisible_*; Listen -1, Spot -1
* includes effects from _see the unseen_ invocation
*Languages* Common
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*AC* 19, *touch* 14, *flat-footed* 16
*hp* 27 (4d6+8 HD); *DR* 1/cold-iron
*Fort* +4, *Ref* +5, *Will* +9
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Spd* 30 ft., *Climb* 20 ft.*
* includes effects from _spiderwalk_ invocation
*Melee* longspear +2 (1d8/x3) or
*Melee* dagger +2 (1d4-1/19-20) or
*Ranged* dagger +7 (1d4-1/19-20)
*Base Atk *+3; *Grp* +2
*Attack Options *Point-Blank Shot, Precise Shot
*Special Actions* _eldritch blast, frightening blast_
*Combat Gear* 2 potions of _cure light wounds_
*Invocations Known* (CL 4, DC 14+lvl):
Least: _frightful blast_ (2nd), _see the unseen_ (2nd), _spiderwalk_ (2nd)​----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str 9, Dex 16, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 8, Cha 18
*Special Qualities* _detect magic_ at will (Sp), deceive item (Ex)
*Feats* Armor Proficiency (Light), Force of Personality, Point-Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Simple Weapon Proficiency
*Skills* Bluff +4, Concentration +9, Diplomacy +4, Intimidate +4, Knowledge (arcana) +3, Knowledge (the planes) +4, Listen -1, Spot -1, Use Magic Device +11
*Possessions* belt pouches (2), dagger, longspear, _mithral shirt_ +1, potions of _cure light wounds_ (2), _ring of protection_ +1, scroll case, traveler's outfit, _vest of resistance_ +1, waterskin, 189 gp
*Patron Deity* Trithereon
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Deceive Item (Ex): Can take 10 on Use Magic Device checks in stressful situations
_Eldritch Blast_ (Sp): 60-ft range, 2d6, CL 4
_Frightful Blast_ (Sp): 60-ft range, 2d6, CL 4, Will DC 16 negate, shaken 1/min.

[SBLOCK=Showing My Work]*Attributes*
Str 10 (2)
Dex 16 (10)
Con 14 (6)
Int 10 (2)
Wis 8 (0)
Chr 17 + 1 @ 4th lvl. (13)

*Classes*
Vardrin has all levels in the Warlock class (*CompArc*), for 1d6 hp per level (thus 8+8+5+6=27 hp assuming 3+Con hp at even levels and 4+Con hp at odd levels). His BAB is +3 and his saving throws are initially +1/+1/+4. With feats and magic items this becomes +4/+5/+9 (+1 to all from magic items, +2/+3/+4 from abilities noting that Force of Personality allows Chr. bonus to be used for Will).

*Skills*
Vardrin is single-mindedly focused on the goal of cleansing the taint of the things that created him. Thus his smattering of skills to know the enemy and his focus on skills to take the fight to the enemy.

Bluff: 0 ranks + 4 Chr bonus = 4
Concentration: 7 ranks + 2 Con bonus = 9
Diplomacy: 0 ranks + 4 Chr bonus = 4
Intimidate: 0 ranks + 4 Chr bonus = 4
Knowledge (arcana): 3 ranks + 0 Int bonus = 3
Knowledge (the planes): 4 ranks + 0 Int bonus = 4
Listen: 0 ranks - 1 Wis bonus = -1
Spot: 0 ranks -1 Wis bonus = -1
Use Magic Device: 7 ranks + 4 Chr bonus = 11​
*Feats*
1st: Force of Personality (*CompAdv*).
1st: Point-Blank Shot (Bonus: Human)
3rd: Precise Shot

*Equipment*
Belt Pouches (2): 1 gp, 1 lb
Dagger: 2 gp, 1 lb
Longspear: 5gp, 9 lb
_Mithral Shirt_ + 1: 2100 gp, 10 lb
Potions of _cure light wounds_ (2): 100 gp, 1/5 lb.
_Ring of Protection_ +1: 2000 gp
Scroll case: 1 gp, 1/2 lb.
_Vest of Resistance_ +1 (*CompArc*): 1000 gp, 1 lb.
*Total:* 5211 gp, ~27 lbs.

*Invocations*
All from *CompArc*. _See the Unseen_ allows darkvision and _see invisiblity_ for 24 hours while _Spiderwalk_ grants the _spider climb_ ability for 24 hours. _Frightful blast_ modifies _eldritch blast_ so that it forces a DC 16 Will save or the target becomes shaken for 1 minute.

*Sources*
*CompArc*: Complete Arcane
*CompAdv*: Complete Adventurer[/SBLOCK]

*Concept*

Vardrin Theese is on a crusade to fight evil (in this case cults, evil outerplaner influence) with power taken from evil (his warlock abilities). He was wronged in the past by dark cultists of an extra-planar power; he turned their own arts against them by becoming a warlock. Fighting evil with evil may not be the wisest course of action (thus his low Wisdom), but he is highly motivated and forceful about it (thus his high Charisma).

Vardrin is happy to work with others, especially if it aligns with is overall cause. He'll take other, not directly "cause" directed work, to do good and raise funds.

*Description*

A red-haired, bearded tallish human male (6' 2") in his late twenties, Vardrin does not seem overly strong or mighty. However, he is very _intense_, giving off a strong sense of purpose. He is almost monomaniacal about his mission, but not to the point of suicidal actions. He speaks with passion, and all of his actions are forceful. This forcefulness, combined with a slightly otherwordly nature, is both off-putting and intriguing at the same time.

*Background*

To be fleshed out on request.

*Tactics*
To be fleshed out on request, but in general, Vardrin supports with his _eldritch blast_ (or _frightful blast_ on targets with apparent low Will) from the back, from the wall or ceiling if feasible using his _spiderwalk_ invocation. He is constantly alert with his darkvision and ability to see invisible from his _see the unseen_ invocation.

*Utility*
Vardrin serves best in a utility arcane role with his invocations. He has some minor knowledge about arcane and planar threats, and has a mastery of utilizing all magic items (and thus could fill other roles depending on the items used---for example, scrolls of rarely used, but useful, aracane/divine spells).


----------



## Erlkönig (Oct 18, 2005)

*Ascalante - traveling Bard and Trithereonite*


```
[B]Name:[/B]      Ascalante
[B]Class:[/B]     Bard 2 / Paladin of Freedom 2
[B]Race:[/B]      Human
[B]Gender:[/B]    Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] Chaotic Good
[B]Deity:[/B]     Trithereon

STR: 12	+1 (4 p.)	Level: 4	XP: 7000
DEX: 14	+2 (6 p.)	BAB: +3		HP: 33
CON: 14	+2 (6 p.)	Grapple: +4	Dmg Red: -
INT: 14	+2 (6 p.)	Speed: 30'	Spell Res: 0
WIS: 10	   (2 p.)	Init: +6	Spell Save: x
CHA: 16	+3 (8 p./+1 4th lvl)		Spell Fail: able to cast spells in light armor
  
	Base	Armor	Shld	Dex	Size	Nat	Misc	Total		   
Armor:	10	+5	+0	+2	+0	+0	+0	17		 
Touch: 12 	Flatfooted: 16      ACP: 	

 
	Base	Mod	Misc     Feat   Item	Total			   
[B]Fort:[/B]	3	+2	+3       +0     +1	[B]+9[/B]			   
[B]Ref:[/B]	3	+2	+3       +0     +1	[B]+9[/B]			   
[B]Will:[/B]	3	+0	+3       +0     +1(+3)  [B]+7[/B] (+9 vs. Fear effects due to the Badge of Valor)			 
  
Weapon		      Attack   Damage	Critical	   
Cold Iron Longsword   +5       D8+1      19-20/x2        

[B]Languages:[/B] 
Common, two other Languages

[B]Abilities:[/B] 
Aura of Good, Bardic knowledge (+5), Bardic music 4/day, Detect Evil, Divine Grace, 
Lay on Hands (6 hp/day), Smite Evil (1/day - Attack +3 / Dmg +4)

[B]Bardic Music:[/B]
Countersong (Su) for up to 10 rounds, 
Fascinate (Sp) can effect 1 creatures for up to 4 rounds, 
Inspire Courage (Su) +1 to saves against charm or fear effects and +1 morale bonus on attack and damage rolls. 

[B]Bardic spells known:[/B]
[B]Level 0 (3/day)[/B]       [B]Level 1 (1/day)[/B] 
Detect Magic          Expedious Retreat, Swift (CV) 
Light                 Inspirational Boost (CV)
Mage Hand
Read Magic

[B]Feats:[/B] 
Devoted Performer, Improved Initiative, Versatile Performer (String & Wind Instruments)

Skill Points: 55 Max Ranks: 7/3 
 
Skills		       Total      Ranks	Mod	Misc		   
Concentration          [B]+ 6[/B]         4    +2          
Diplomacy              [B]+10[/B]         3    +3      +4 (Synergy with Sense Motive & Knowledge:nobility and royalty)
Jump                   [B]+10[/B]         6    +2      +2 (Synergy with Tumble)
Knowledge 
 (arcana)              [B]+ 7[/B]         5	+2
 (history)             [B]+ 7[/B]         5	+2	   (gives +2 Bonus to Bardic Knowledge)
 (nobility and royalty)[B]+ 7[/B]         5	+2  
Listen                 [B]+ 3[/B]         3    
Perform 
 (dance)               [B]+ 5[/B]         2	+3
 (sing)                [B]+10[/B]         7	+3
 (string Instruments)  [B]+10[/B]        (7)	+3         (free ranks through Versatile Performer)
 (wind Instruments)    [B]+10[/B]        (7)	+3         (free ranks through Versatile Performer)
Sense Motive           [B]+ 5[/B]         5       
Spellcraft             [B]+ 7[/B]         4    +1      +2 (Synergy with Knowledge (arcana))   
Tumble                 [B]+10[/B]         6    +2      +2 (Synergy with Jump)


Equipment:		   Cost	  Weight		   
Badge of Valor          1000 gp   0 lb   (Complete Adventurer)
Cold Iron Longsword	 330 gp	  4 lb		   
Explorer's Outfit	   0 gp	 (8)lb
Mithril Shirt +1        2100 gp	 10 lb
Vest of Resistance (+1) 1000 gp   1 lb   (Complete Arcana)	
Spell Component Pouch	   5 gp	  3 lb		   
Musical Instruments 
 Fiddle                    5 gp	  3 lb
 Horn (Masterwork)       100 gp	  3 lb	
 Flute (Masterwork)      100 gp	  3 lb	
 Sunrod                    2 gp   1 lb
 Wand of  
cure light wounds (50)   750 gp   1 lb

Backpack                   2 gp	  3 lb
 Bedroll                   1 sp   5 lb
 Waterskin                 1 gp   4 lb
 Trail Rations (x2)        1 gp   2 lb


 

Total Weight: 27 lbs / 43 with Backpack 	Money: 3 gp & 9 sp

		Lgt	Med	Hvy	Lift	Push		   
Max Weight:	43	86	130	260	650
```

*Appearance/Personality: *
Ascalante appears to be a friendly, traveling bard who never quite managed to earn the prestige and comfort of a secured employment with some noble patron. His boots and cloak, though well maintained, have seem many miles and years on the dusty roads and Ascalantes trusty sword and mail have more than once turned away overzealous bandits.

Ascalante is quite tall and of a slim and wiry build. His hair and carefully groomed mustache are showing more than a few streaks of grey. Most notably though are his brilliant blue eyes    and his commanding voice that allow him to quiet even rowdy portside taverns full of drunken sailers if it need be. Despite his slim build, he's not a man who is easily intimidated.
Like most Bards, Ascalante enjoys to be the center of attention as well as entertaining people.

Unlike his appearance of a somewhat luckless bard, Ascalante actually choses his nomadic lifestile, being not only as a wandering ministrel and entertainer, but also a faithful Trithereonite with some loose ties to the church of the avenger (He also carries a small Badge (i.e. the Badge of Valor) recognized by other Trithereonites). 
Therefore, Ascalante is not above meddling in local affairs and rousing people for some cause or another. A practice that hasn't earned Ascalante much sympathy in certain parts of the land.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 18, 2005)

This is great. In more than 25 years of gaming, somehow I've managed to miss out on Homlett and the ToEE.


----------



## Dagger75 (Oct 18, 2005)

I will try and get my rogue posted tonight,  they change my computer at work and now I don't have a CD-Rom and all my SRD files are on CD grrrrrr.


----------



## Erlkönig (Oct 18, 2005)

Scotley said:
			
		

> This is great. In more than 25 years of gaming, somehow I've managed to miss out on Homlett and the ToEE.




hehe, same here  (though it's been only around 10 years for me)


----------



## Erudite (Oct 18, 2005)

I did play the original Temple of Elemental Evil back in the 80s.  This brings back memories...


----------



## Scotley (Oct 18, 2005)

Dagger75 said:
			
		

> I will try and get my rogue posted tonight,  they change my computer at work and now I don't have a CD-Rom and all my SRD files are on CD grrrrrr.





www.d20srd.com 

Best way to get your SRD on the web.


----------



## Pate Pot Pete (Oct 19, 2005)

I've always had a soft spot for Homlett and the Temple, and I'd like to try your rendition of the classic.

Atton always was different from the others, in the small farming village were he grew up, all the other kids were scared of him. Most adults found Atton charming until they made him angry, which they always did. His parents loved him though and tried to help him. None of it made it difference, when he was fourteen he killed another boy, when asked later Atton couldn't even remember why he did it. The locals blamed it on the small group of elves, and the lynchings that followed even made Atton shutter, but just a little. Then he met an odd little elf named Randall Floor'agg. Randall tought him the ways of the swordsman, and tempered that murderous instinct, and turned it into fighting ability. Now, Atton leaves his village out to find glory, and riches, but most of all to make his master proud of him.
(I have taken this background from a game I tried to enroll in but I belive has died)


Atton TN Human Swashbacker 4

Str:14  +2                H.P. 35
Dex:16 +3                BAB +4
Con:12 +1                AC: 18 FF: 15 T: 14
Int:14  +2                Initiative: +7
Wis:11 +0
Cha:12 +1

Attacks: Keen Shortsword +8  1d6+4 (17-20 X2)

Feats: Weapon Finnese (Shortsword), Weapon Focus (Shortsword), Improved Initiative, Combat Expertise

Skills: Balance +8, Bluff +8, Climb +5, Diplomacy +6, Escape Artist +8, Jump +5, Sense Motive +7, Tumble +10, Search +6, Gather Information +6, Speak Language (Common, Elven, Gnome, Dwarven, Celestial, Halfling, Terran), Spot +2

Equipment: Keen Short-Sword, Mithiral Chain Shirt, Bedroll, Torch (2), Bracers of Armor +1, Elixer of Truth, 41 gp, 7sp, 1cp (Atton has spent some of his cash while traviling to Hommlet)

Appearance: Atton is pretty tall for a human, but quite slender. His almost albino skin has caused some weird looks in the past, he won't say where he got it from but one thing is for sure. It wasn't like that when he left his village. 

Personality: Atton is a urbane man, quiet by nature. He has found that it is easier to fit in with other adventures if he pretends to fit a sterotype. As a result a purposly acts loud and boisterous. Atton's main flaw is his boarderline psycosis. Randall tempered that coldness, and Atton has found a healthy outlet for it in adventuring but he is still rather odd.


----------



## Dragoon (Oct 19, 2005)

> Might use Paladin of Freedom if we have another Paladin. Thoughts?




Sure you can play a Paladin of Freedom, if you like.



> I'm also not too familiar with Greyhawk Dieties.. some ideas maybe?




Well if you are going the CG Paladin of Freedom route, probably the best choice would be, Trithereon, CG, god of Individuality, Liberty, Retribution, and Sel-Defense.


----------



## Terraism (Oct 19, 2005)

I'm guessing the game's already filled up, but if it's not, I'd love to participate.  I can get a character fleshed out fairly quickly, if need be.  I'll peek in tomorrow (later today) and see.


----------



## Li Shenron (Oct 19, 2005)

*Maija Haybloom*

Crap! I should have posted a PC as soon as I saw this thread... two days and it's already crowded   

Well, in case I'm still in time, here's my submission. It's not a very original character, but after lots of weird races and new classes and prestige classes, I am in the mood for something pretty normal   Sorry if there are mistakes or something is badly written, but I had to do it pretty quickly if I wanted a chance. Final calculations of attacks and AC are missing.


```
Maija Haybloom

Race:		Human , female
Alignment: 	Lawful Good
Class:		Fighter (4th lvl)

Personal Description
Age:		24
Height:		175cm
Weight:		60kg
Details:	Black long and straight hair kept in a braid, brown eyes, fair skin

Racial Features
Size:		medium
Base Speed:	30ft
Skills:		+1 extra
Languages:	Common
Favored class:	any
Special:	bonus feat

Base Abilities (32-point buy)
Strength	16 (+3)		Intelligence	10 ( 0)
Dexterity	14 (+2)      	Wisdom		14 (+2)
Constitution	14 (+2)		Charisma	10 ( 0)

note on point-buy:
Str - 10 points
Dex - 6 points
Con - 6 points
Int - 2 points
Wis - 6 points
Cha - 2 points
total=32

Initiative	+2
BAB		+4
Attacks (melee)	TBD
Attacks (ranged) TBD

AC		TBD
ACP		-2
ST		Fort	+4 +2 = +6
		Refl	+1 +2 = +3
		Will	+1 +2 = +3
Hp		10+10+5+5 + 4x2 (Con) = 38

Weapon prof.	all simple and martial
		
Armor prof.	all armor, all shields

Feats:		Exotic Weapon Proficiency (Bastard Sword)	- Str 13
		Power Attack					- Str 13
		Cleave						- Str 13
		Eyes in the Back of Your Head			- Wis 13
		Combat Reflexes
		Close-Quarter Fighting

Languages:	Common

Skills:					ab.	ranks
		Climb			+3	3	acp
		Jump			+3	4	acp
		Swim			+3		acp x2

		Balance			+2		acp
		Escape Artist		+2		acp
		Hide			+2		acp
		Move Silently		+2		acp
		Ride			+2	3
		Use Rope		+2

		Concentration		+2

		Appraise		(0)
		Craft			(0)
		Forgery			0
		Search			0

		Heal			+2
		Listen			+2
		Sense Motive		+2
		Spot			+2
		Survival		+2	4/2

		Bluff			0
		Diplomacy		0
		Disguise		0
		Gather Information	0
		Intimidate		0	7
		Perform			(0)

		*tot points spent = 21

Equipment (5400gp):
		Magic Bastard Sword +1 (2335gp)
		Masterwork Breastplate (350gp)
		Outfit (free)

		Bag of Holding, type I (2500gp)

		Belt Pouch (1gp) with Trail Ration (3x0,5gp) and Soap (0,5gp)
		Waterskin (1gp)
		5 Torches (?gp)
		Flint & Steel (1gp)
		Backpack (2 gp)
		Whetstone (2 cp) 

Appearance:	Maija would not stand out particularly in a crowd. She's moderately good-looking but
		nothing that would attract attention, and furthermore she usually doesn't care about
		look. Her clothes are always chosen for comfort and never for fancy. To one looking
		at her, she would usually look a bit distant, always silent and frowning at something.
		Approaching or addressing her would rather cause a silent barb than anything.
		

Personality:	While she has a strong sense of loyalty, the prevailing strength in Maija's inner self
		is an innate desire to protect the happiness of the innocent against any evil threat.
		It has always been a sort of "call" for her, and some have wondered why she wasn't even
		blessed by the gods like paladins are, as she's not far from them in many ways.

		A distinct trait of her personality is that while she is indeed very good-hearted, she is
		also for some reason not very keen in displaying that. Instead, she is typically sullen,
		either very silent or grumbling, and she tends to get easily irritated at the slightest
		harassment. She can be furious and seriously dangerous to anyone who harms innocents,
		but otherwise she's never prone to really hurt others even when angered.

		Very generous and selfless by nature, she cares nothing for wealth or fancies. She used to
		refuse any reward from the people who she helps, but later learned that for some people it is
		a honest happiness to do so, and that she can always turn a reward into a better equipment to
		protect the next in need.

		One strange quirk of her is that she sometimes has an irresistable attraction for games
		(not necessarily gambling). It is not clear if this comes from a certain weakness for proving
		herself	in challenges, or as a result of growing up as a child in a militia organization with
		no time for games.

Background:	Maija's heritage is not known to her. She knows that apprarently she was found abandoned
		in a hay stack (which explains the surname given to her) when she was only a few weeks old,
		by a local militia chief in the town of X. Rumors varied at that time about the reason of
		her being abandoned, and there were even some speculation that she was indeed an illegitimate
		child of the chief who only crafted a cover story.
		She was raised however as nobody's daughter and adopted by military academy which provided for
		her basic needs and education. She early displayed very good talents in the martial arts, and
		a strong spirit of loyalty towards her friends and commmunity, so that it came very natural for
		her to simply stay within the public militia and grow up as a young fighter.

		A few years ago came the events which were going to bring dramatic changes to Maija's life.
		Economy stalled in her region and eventually enmity grew towards other towns. The local community
		slowly became more intolerant of their neighbors, and rumors of possible war spread quickly. More
		aggressive leaders and demagogues rised in power, supported mostly by the landlords who wanted
		war to cover for lost wealth, but soon the common people became afraid of the new state of things
		and skeptic of the leader's plans. What was once a prosperous and liberal community, gradually
		shifted towards more restricted and oppressive laws, and it was militia's duty to enforce these
		on the people.
		Crushed between her loyalty to the militia and the law, and her refusal	to go against the people,
		Maija's spirit staggered and began to question the meaning of her loyalty. She and other warriors
		tried to pressure the local leaders to put the good of the common people first, but were addressed
		with criticism by the majority of the militia. When some group of fighters even	defected and
		embraced a renegade status, Maija and the few other criticals who nonetheless stayed to serve were
		seized by the majority and easily fell prey to a series of traps and false accusations, the aim of
		which was to likely to craft an excuse for imprisonment or even execution, in order to get rid of
		them, as they were now percieved as a threat to the establishment. 
		Before this could happen, war erupted as a harassed neighbouring town decided for a surprise attack.
		Maija rushed to the battle alongside with those who had threatened her, driven by her sense of duty
		to protect the city, but received no support during the fight. When the battle seemed to turn to
		better, the leaders decided to counterattack the neighbor town by summoning a large number of demons
		to raze the rival's town and destroy its population. Horrified by the prospect,	Maija questioned the
		decision, which was of course just what the leaders wanted to hear. In front of everyone, she was
		finally stripped of all her grades and declared unworthy of the citizen status, and would have
		probably been executed on the spot if the horns	hadn't announced that the armies of other towns were
		joining the battle. Her superiors turned to more important businesses, but not before attempting to
		deliver her a mortal blow.
		Humiliated, wounded and horrified, Maija fell before her pride, and did what she had never wanted
		to do: she ran away.
		Battered and bruised, in her heavy armor and with nothing to eat but sorrow, Maija wandered for days
		through the woods, without resting and without turning her face back to where she came, until she
		dropped asleep exhausted.

		After the tragedy, Maija lived in the woods for months, getting used to a new life without a home,
		and kept travelling always farther away from where she came. She now had nothing to fight for, except
		survival. She never stopped in a town or village, but after some time her good nature brought her
		occasions to give a help to people in trouble, and she is beginning to like her new life as an adventurer.
```


edit: I forgot to mention that I have left an "X" in place of Maija's original town, so that the DM can choose from where she is actually from, according to the setting needs! And the best excuse I could find for not being able to name a Greyhawk town...


----------



## Terraism (Oct 19, 2005)

*Laumus Elzruil*

Here's my submission.  I'll keep peeking in to see how things are going, and here's to hoping there's room!  

(Also, just curious - is it 7000 XP or gold we start with?  It says XP, but I think everyone has used it as gold.  And if I've misunderstood, I could definitely grab another 1600 gp!  )


```
[B]Name: Laumus Elzruil[/B]
[B]Class:[/B]     Diviner 4
[B]Race:[/B]      Human
[B]Gender:[/B]    Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] Lawful Neutral
[B]Deity:[/B]     Uncertain
[b]Height:[/b]    5' 11"
[b]Weight:[/b]    146 lbs

STR: 10	+0 (2 p.)	Level: 4	XP: 7000
DEX: 14	+2 (6 p.)	BAB: +2		HP: 17
CON: 12	+1 (4 p.)	Grapple: +2	Dmg Red: -
INT: 18	+4 (13 p. +1)	Speed: 30'	Spell Res: 
WIS: 10	   (2 p.)	Init: +6	Spell Save: 
CHA: 13	+1 (5 p.)	ACP: +0		Spell Fail: 
  
	Total	Base	Armor	Shld	Dex	Size	Nat	Misc
Armor:	12	10	+0	+0	+2	+0	+0	+0
Touch:	12 	Flatfooted: 12

 
	Total	Base	Mod	Misc     Feat
[B]Fort:	+5[/B]	1	+1	+1       +2
[B]Ref:	+4[/B]	1	+2	+1       +0
[B]Will:	+5[/B]	4	+0	+1       +0
  

Weapon		Attack	Damage	Critical
Quarterstaff    +2       1D6       20/x2
Heavy Crossbow  +4       1d10   19-20/x2


[B]Languages:[/B] 
Common
Suloise, Ancient
Draconic
Dwarven
Elven

[B]Abilities:[/B] 
Familiar: You have called a lizard, Darvus, as your magical companion.
Having a lizard as your familiar grants you a +3 bonus to Balance checks
(and the Alertness feat while he is within five feet.)
Specialized: +2 to Spellcraft, +1 spell slot/level for Divination spells;
banned school Necromancy


[B]Wizard Spells Known:[/B]
Level 2 [i]detect thoughts, glitterdust, locate object, rope trick scorching
ray[/i]
Level 1 [i]color spray, comprehend languages, disguise self, enlarge person,
grease, identify, master's touch, scholar's touch, shield[/i]
Level 0 [i]acid splash, arcane mark, dancing lights, daze, detect magic, detect
poison, disrupt undead, flare, ghost sound, light, mage hand, mending,
message, open/close, prestidigitation, ray of frost, read magic, resistance,
touch of fatigue[/i]

[b]Wizard Spells Prepared:[/b]
(5/5/4)
Detect Magic []
Light [][]
Mage Hand []
Touch of Fatigue []

Comprehend Languages []
Disguise Self []
Grease []
Scholar's Touch []
Shield []

Detect Thoughts [][]
Glitterdust []
Scorching Ray []

[B]Feats:[/B] 
Great Fortitude (Human), Improved Initative (1st), Extend Spell (3rd),
Scribe Scroll (Wiz 1)

Skill Points: 43 Max Ranks: 7/3
 
Skills		       Total      Ranks	Mod	Misc
Balance                [b]+ 5[/b]         0    +2      +3 (from familiar)
Concentration          [B]+ 7[/B]         6    +1
Decipher Script        [B]+10[/B]         6    +4
Knowledge 
 (arcana)              [B]+11[/B]         7    +4
 (history)             [B]+ 9[/B]         5    +4
 (nature)              [B]+ 6[/B]         2    +4
 (religion)            [B]+ 5[/B]         1    +4
 (the planes)          [B]+ 9[/B]         5    +4
Speak Language         [B] - [/B]         1    -
Spellcraft             [B]+13[/B]         7    +4      +2 (Synergy with Knowledge
Survival               [B]+ 1[/B]         1    +0                       (arcana))


Equipment:		   Cost	  Weight
Quarterstaff		   0 gp	  2 lb
Heavy Crossbow            50 gp   8 lb 
 Bolts (20)                2 gp   2 lb
Explorer's Outfit	   0 gp	 (8)lb
Cloak of Resistance +1  1000 gp   1 lb
Spell Component Pouch	   5 gp	  3 lb
Spellbook                  0 gp   3 lb
Belt Pouch                 1 gp  .5 lb
 Coin                      ----   2 lb
Pearl of Power I        1000 gp  -- lb

Handy Haversack         2000 gp	  5 lb
 Bedroll                   1 sp   5 lb
 Waterskin                 1 gp   4 lb
 Trail Rations (x4)        3 gp   4 lb
 Sunrod                    2 gp   1 lb
 Scroll Case               1 gp  .5 lb
 Wand of Enlarge Person  750 gp  -- lb

Scribed Scrolls (cost listed for scroll + scribing)
 Master's Touch          125 gp   ----
 Rope Trick              350 gp

 

Total Weight: 21.5 lbs / 26.5 with Backpack 	Money: 109 gp & 9 sp

		Lgt	Med	Hvy	Lift	Push
Max Weight:	33	66	100	200	500


[b]Darvus, lizard familiar[/b]
Tiny Magical Beast; 4d4 (8 hp); Init +2 (Dex); Speed 20 ft, climb 20 ft; AC 16
 (+2 size, +2 Dex, +2 NA) touch 14, flat-footed 14; Base Atk/Grapple: +2/-10, 
 Atk Bite +6 melee (1d4-4); Space/Reach 2 ft./0 ft; SA --; SQ Low-light
 vision, improved evasion, share spells, empathic link, deliver touch spells;
 AL LN; SV Fort +2, Ref +4, Will +5; Str 3, Dex 15, Con 10, Int 7, Wis 12,
 Cha 2
 Skills: Balance +10, Climb +12, Hide +10, Listen +3, Spot +3
 Feats: Weapon Finesse (bite)
Description: Laumus picked up Darvus early on in his training, the lizard a 
 common sight in the warm climes in which he lives.  The two have been 
 through a lot together - even if Darvus didn't see most of it, since he was, 
 when given the choice, sleeping. When active, however, Darvus is a bit of a 
 scamp, attracted to shiny objects and, especially as they've moved north, 
 heat sources.
```

*Appearance:* Roughly average height, and a bit on the slim side, Laumus disdains the robes that other wizards so often wear, choosing instead to wear a simple - and functional - traveling outfit of tan and gray.  Even when most people find it reasonably warm, he often has his cloak pulled close, still not used to the northern climes.  With brown eyes and shoulder-length dirty blond hair, he doesn't stand out in a crowd, which is as he'd prefer it.

*Personality:* Laumus is quiet, especially around those he doesn't know well.  A pureblood Suel in the north - especially after the Scarlet Brotherhood's activities in recent years - is often the subject of distrust, or at least less-than-enthused greetings.  Still, he enjoys the company of others, and wouldn't be averse to more contact - he's shy and out-of-place, not avoidant.  For now, his usual company consists of the lizard often perched on his shoulder - but Darvus isn't the best conversationalist.

Once he opens up a bit, Laumus is a pleasant sort, and very bright.  He often sees a path through situations that others don't, but he tries to avoid giving anything that sounds like orders, being hesitant to take charge.  As such, he phrases most as helpful suggestions, and often backs down if challenged on the point.  (As a sidenote, when Darvus is paying attention, Laumus tends to be at least a little more forceful - probably because the blasted lizard tends to bite when he senses weakness.)

*Motivations:* Now that he's away from the Brotherhood, Laumus has discovered that he rather likes the adventuring life.  Always eager to expand his knowledge - of any sort - he has decided to stay in Hommlet for the time being, interested in pursuing the tales of the Temple of Elemental Evil, and assuming that, as ruins, it should be empty enough that he can poke around without too much risk.

*Background:* Raised far to the south, in the lands of the Scarlet Brotherhood, Laumus is the son of a wizard of the Scarlet Sign, the elite casters of the ethnocentric empire.  His father, however, died when he was young, as a result of the Brotherhood's land grab during the Greyhawk wars.  As such, Laumus was raised by his mother - a tyrant of a lady - and some of his father's associates.  The latter noticed Laumus's intelligence early on, and expected great things of him - to exceed his father's passable talents as a mage, at least.  After a fashion, they were right.

Laumus learned quickly, devouring bits of arcane lore they put before him, and he was always eager for more tutelage.  He spent as much of his time as he could in the presence of older mages, quietly observing and running errands - not just because he wanted to learn, but also to avoid the mother who's expectations he constantly failed to live up to.  As a child, he accepted the notion that the Suloise were the greatest of peoples.  As he aged, however, and studied more and more history - where it was often evident, even in the biased tomes provided, that the Suloise caused incalcuable destruction time after time - he began to doubt the validity of the belief.  When, after he'd proven himself competent as a wizard, he began helping with (what his mentors considered routine) experiments, often on non-Suel slaves, he gave up on it... and, stupidly, spoke of his change of heart to his mother.

Events preceeded apace, and it wasn't long before Laumus was being "re-educated" by his "betters" - an experience he prefers not to think about.  When he had convinced them he had seen the error of his ways, he was slowly allowed to return to his previous lifestyle, but he didn't stay long.  Filching a few objects of minor power from the Sign, he fled north, making his way through the Spine Ridge and the swamp that lay beyond.  Unaccustomed to travel, especially over harsh terrain, it was slow going - but, through resourcefulness and luck, he made it out safely.  When he eventually arrived in Naerie, he poured out a tidy sum to pay for passage across the Azure Sea, to Highport, in the Pomarj.  From there, he made his way north, through Celene and into Furyundy.  Ocassionally, he lent aid to mercenary bands and adventurers, making a bit of coin and testing his skill, but, for the most part, he traveled alone... eventually reaching Hommlet, where he was intrigued by the stories of the fallen Temple of Elemental Evil, and - finally having stopped peering over his shoulder for agents of the Brotherhood (who, as it turns out, have better things to do than chase one foolish Suel across the Flaeness) - decided to stop traveling for a time, and see what he could learn about the place.  His curiosity is piqued.


----------



## nonamazing (Oct 20, 2005)

I've added a few finishing touches to my character in the post above.  I hope that I'll be chosen for this game, but if not, that's okay too.  I'll just, you know, sit in the corner and cry.    

Seriously though, this looks like it could be a fun game and I'll be interested to see how things turn out.


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 20, 2005)

This is a popular thread, & I'm not sure I'm going to be able to put my PC together in time to even compete.  I've become such a perfectionist on PC creation.  Perhaps whomever is not chosen could get together and post a "DM wanted" thread to see if we could get a RttToEE game going for the rest of us, too.


----------



## Dragoon (Oct 20, 2005)

> (Also, just curious - is it 7000 XP or gold we start with? It says XP, but I think everyone has used it as gold. And if I've misunderstood, I could definitely grab another 1600 gp! )




7,000 xp, I gave a little extra incase crafters wanted to craft.  

As for gold maximum for level 4: 5,400gp


----------



## Dragoon (Oct 20, 2005)

I will take submissions until midnight Friday, October 21st. I'm in the US Central time zone. So Saturday morning I will be picking characters, and believe me I'm having a hard time choosing from the stuff I have read allready, it is going to be a tough choice. 

If you don't get picked, I'll put you're character on the alt list, with the nature of PbP games, more than likely you will eventually get a chance to play. I'm going try my hardest to make it through the whole thing.


----------



## Terraism (Oct 20, 2005)

Dragoon said:
			
		

> I will take submissions until midnight Friday, October 21st. I'm in the US Central time zone. So Saturday morning I will be picking characters, and believe me I'm having a hard time choosing from the stuff I have read allready, it is going to be a tough choice.
> 
> If you don't get picked, I'll put you're character on the alt list, with the nature of PbP games, more than likely you will eventually get a chance to play. I'm going try my hardest to make it through the whole thing.



Sounds good, and thanks for the update.    [Crosses fingers.]


----------



## Dim_darknight (Oct 20, 2005)

Rurik is in Hommlet looking for a book that chronicles the exploits of a relatively unknown paladin of Heironeous. Supposedly her personal journal, the book was lost when she fell at the first razing of the Temple of Elemental Evil. Rurik’s church in Verbobonc would very much like to publish the writing if the diary is located.  There are rumors that the book has found its way into Todariche Nem’s collection.

At a distance, an onlooker might confuse Rurik for a cavalier knight in shiny armor, riding in on a beautiful mount. But Rurik _doesn’t like distance_; he has no concept of personal space and - at times – fails to show proper tact. He can barely ride his horse, but certainly smells like he has been around the beast _for a long time_.

Rurik carries a grudge *forever*, big things or little things. He is ever mindful of all who have wronged him; his retribution onto them will come one day. He blames Moradin for failing to _forge_ him with the charm and character necessary to become a proper paladin, so he worships another deity. Note: Rurik bears no ill will against Moradin’s faithful and can generally hold his temper and tongue in check when clergy speak of Moradin’s might and power.

Rurik isn’t preachy; he’d rather show his faith with deeds more than with words. If the book he seeks cannot be located, Rurik will likely stay in the area to help with what matters he can and search around for more hints about the journal’s location (if it exists at all).

-------
I have some knowledge of the area due to mentionings of the Temple of Elemental Evil from members of my local group. I have, unfortunately, never played it.

Character posted here: http://dndonlinegames.com/testvb/view.php?id=24681
I'll have spells selected by Thursday evening. Dragoon, if you want the character sheet posted here, it's not a problem. I'm not so great with formatting though, so it will lose some of the content's legibility.


----------



## Li Shenron (Oct 20, 2005)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> This is a popular thread, & I'm not sure I'm going to be able to put my PC together in time to even compete.  I've become such a perfectionist on PC creation.  Perhaps whomever is not chosen could get together and post a "DM wanted" thread to see if we could get a RttToEE game going for the rest of us, too.




Good idea, I will be glad to join that thread if Maija doesn't make it into this one!


----------



## Dagger75 (Oct 20, 2005)

Sorry, I am going to have to drop out.  I don't have the time for another game at the moment.  Some things changed at work.   Sorry.


----------



## Erlkönig (Oct 20, 2005)

Ok, guess my Bard/Paladin is finished. Evil beware!!


----------



## Dragoon (Oct 21, 2005)

Okay one more day left for submissions, can't wait to get this going.


----------



## Magic Bunny (Oct 21, 2005)

Hi! I think I'm done.  Let me know if everything's ok!

* * *

Amber Radha
Female Human Wizard 4
Exp: 7000

Amber's fair skin, blonde hair and green eyes make her look like a maiden from the far north, and that is true.  She is young and beautiful.  Her skin seems to glow, and her hair is a flowing molten gold. She wears a fine gray cloak, but even when she uses it to cover herself up you can tell by her lithe movements and her curves that she is a female.  Underneath her cloak she wears shimmering green silks that hug her body.

Amber is passionate about life, and enjoys meeting new people, although she can be quiet and reflective at times too. 

Amber was always interested in Boccob, and always felt a special love of magic, and feels a connection to Boccob despite his aloofness in the affairs of the world. Fascinated by religion, she remembers every detail the priests say in the temples, about not only Boccob but all the gods.


Str 8 (0 points)
Dex 14 (6 points)
Con 14 (6 points)
Int 18 (16 points)
Wis 8 (0 points)
Cha 12 (4 points)

AL: Neutral

Init: +6
AC: 14 (+2 Dex, +2 Shield), Touch 12, Flat-Footed 12
HD: 4d4 + 8
HP: 21 (4 + 4 + 2.5 + 2.5 + 8)

Fort: 1 + 2 Con + 1 Vest = +4
Ref: 1 + 2 Dex + 1 Vest = +4
Will: 4 - 1 Wis + 1 Vest = +4

BAB +2
Touch +1
Ranged Touch +4

Feats: 
Able Learner - Human
Improved Initiative - Level 1
Heroic Destiny - Level 3

Skills
Bluff: 3 ranks + 1 Cha = +4
Concentration: 7 ranks + 2 Con = +9
Decipher Script: 7 ranks + 4 Int = +11
Diplomacy: 3 ranks + 1 Cha = +4
Disable Device: 3 ranks + 4 Int = +7
Intimidate: 3 ranks + 1 Cha = +4
Knowledge (Arcana): 7 ranks + 4 Int = +11
Search: 3 ranks + 4 Int = +7
Sense Motive: 3 ranks - 1 Wis = +2
Spellcraft: 7 ranks + 4 Int = +11
Tumble: 3 ranks + 2 Dex = +5

Languages: Common, Orc, Goblin, Draconic, Gnoll

Equipment
Vest of Resistance +1 (1,000 gp)
Amulet of Disguise (as hat) (1,800 gp)
Heward's Handy Haversack (2,000 gp)
Adventurer's Outfit
Spellbook
600 gp

Spells Prepared
0 - Daze, Ghost Sound, Light, Prestidigitation
1 - Charm Person, Grease, Mage Armor, Magic Missile
2 - Flaming Sphere, Scorching Ray, Web

Spellbook
0th level - all
1st level - Charm Person, Grease, Hold Portal, Identify, Mage Armor, Magic Missile, Obscuring Mist, Protection from Evil, True Strike
2nd level - Flaming Sphere, Scorching Ray, See Invisibility, Web


----------



## Chaos Sword (Oct 21, 2005)

Well I've finished Dorin just in time. Hopefully he will be lucky enough to be chosen for the adventure. 

****** 

Name:  Dorin Deepdwell       
Race:  Dwarf    
Class:  Fighter
Level:  4 
XP:  7000
Next level:  10000   
Alignment: Neutral Good           
Deity: Moradin
Height: 4’1”
Weight: 175lbs
Hair: Brown
Eyes:  Black
Age:  55

Str:  17 +3  [10 pts+1 lvl 4]
Dex:  14 +2  [6 pts]
Con:  16 +3  [6 pts+2 racial]
Int:  12 +1  [4 pts] 
Wis: 12 +1  [4 pts] 
Chr:  8 -1  [2 pts-2 racial]

Class and Racial Abilities:
Darkvision 60’
+2 Search for unusual stonework
+4 bonus vs. trip or bull rushed
+2 save vs. poison
+2 save vs. spells
+1 attack rolls against orcs and goblinoids
+4 dodge bonus to AC vs. giant type monsters
+2 Appraise stone or metal items
+2 Craft stone or metal items
Base speed 20’ even medium or heavy 

Hit Points:  42       HD 4x10+12
Armor Class: 22  [+1 Dex, + 0 size, + 9 armor, +2 shield, +4 vs. giant type] 
Touch: 11
Flat-footed: 21
Initiative: +6  [+ 2 Dex, +4 Improved Initiative]
Speed: 20ft

Saves:
Fortitude +7  [+4 base, +3 Con, +racial]
Reflex +3  [+1 base, +2 Dex, + racial]
Will +2  [+1 base, +1 Wis, + racial]

BAB: +4
Melee Atk:    +9  [1d10+6  x3]  Dwarven Waraxe +1   
Ranged Atk: +6  [1d8  19-20/x2  80‘]  Light Crossbow

Skills: 21pts  7/3.5 max ranks
Appraise +1  [+1 int, +2 stone or metal items]
Climb +10  [+3 str, +7 ranks]
Craft +0  [+2 stone or metal items]
Intimidate +6  [-1 chr, +7 ranks]
Search +4  [+1 int, +3.5 ranks +2 unusual stonework]
Spot +4  [+1 wis, +3.5 ranks]

Feats:  
Power Attack
Cleave
Improved Initiative
Weapon Focus Dwarven Waraxe
Weapon Specialization Dwarven Waraxe

Languages: 
Common
Dwarven
Orc

Armor:  Full Plate +1  
Shield:  Heavy Steel Shield
Equipment:  
Full plate +1 [2650gp]  50lbs
Dwarven Waraxe +1  [2330gp]  8lbs
Heavy steel shield  [20gp]  15lbs
Light crossbow  [35gp]  4lbs
30 bolts  [3gp]  3lbs
Explorers outfit  [10gp]  8lbs
Backpack  [2gp]  2lbs
Bedroll  [1sp]  5lbs
Waterskin  [1gp]  4lbs

Total weight:  99 lbs
Light load:  86lbs
Medium load:  173lbs
Heavy load:  260lbs
Lift over head:  260lbs
Lift off ground:  520lbs
Push or drag:  1300lbs

Treasure: 30 pp, 48gp,  9sp, 0cp


Background:  “Dorin Deepdwell ye’ve been into my ale again haven’t ye?” Dirun, his father, yelled at him. Dorin just grinned as his father cursed and stomped away. Ale was one of Dorin’s favorite things. He frequently enjoyed it with his cousins after a hard day in the mines. He was from the mining colony of Kanhardum. They dug deeply for the gold and mithril that they sought. Dorin was a youngster when he first started working in the mines. He always liked climbing around in the tunnels and finding the precious treasure he loved. But Dorin was exceptionally strong and tough, so his clan leaders approached him about joining the Steelheads, so named for their black steel helmets. They were the defenders of Kanhardum, a sort of militia, to protect against outside enemies. There were many bands of Goblin and Orc marauders that dwelled on the nearby hills and caves. They were always assaulting the mines and plaguing the trade caravans as they traveled in and out of the region. Dorin gladly joined them and became quite an accomplished warrior. He felled many an Orc in his time in the Steelheads. His favorite weapon was his dwarven waraxe which he called Kaz. It saw many days of battle and caused great terror and anguish to the enemies. In his years in the militia he advanced to be one of their most fierce assets and when the call came to answer the threat of evil he was naturally selected to represent the dwarves interests in defeating it.

Dorin was exceptionally stocky, even for a dwarf. He stood only four feet and one inch tall, but he was nearly that wide. His skin was a deep tan ruddy complexion  and his eyes were dark as the deep pools he grew up around. His pride possession, as with most dwarves, was his long brown beard which he sometimes braided and even then in hung nearly to his waist. His hair was almost as long and normally pulled back into a long ponytail down his back. His hands were huge and his arms unusually developed from the long years of swinging a pick and an axe. When he wasn’t in his armor he was usually dressed in brown breeches and a tan tunic. His armor was a metal gray color not shiny and polished but dull. He knew that even the slightest glint from torch light would give him away. His helmet was inlaid with dark brown leather patterns of his clan and was battle scarred. He carried a heavy steel shield that was also of a subdued gray color but it did have a dim clan insignia on it. His waraxe had a worn wooden handle wrapped with leather strips and the axe blade had small nicks from the action it had seen. On the head was engraved in dwarves runes Kaz   The Bane of the Orcs. 

Dorin had a hearty laugh and was a good and kind friend to those few that has earned his trust and respect. He often was loud and boisterous, sometimes even obnoxious, but he usually spoke his mind whether asked or not. He loved ale very much and would most certainly seek out the local tavern to sample their local stock. He sorely missed his home and the camaraderie with his clansmen. He missed the huge feasts at the clan table and the roaring fires in the huge stone hearth. He loved gold and jewelry and coveted any kind of treasure he came across. His mission was to find and destroy the evil forces but he secretly hoped he would also come across much treasure that he could take home and display.


----------



## Dragoon (Oct 22, 2005)

Hi all thanks for the submissions, I'm going to look them over tomorrow. One thing I have a home improvement project going on tomorrow, so I probably won't be posting until Saturday evening with the characters. Also my game pann is to kick off the IC thread on Saturday night, so be looking for it. Until then


----------



## Erlkönig (Oct 22, 2005)

Dragoon said:
			
		

> 7,000 xp, I gave a little extra incase crafters wanted to craft.
> 
> As for gold maximum for level 4: 5,400gp





Made that mistake too. Should be fixed now.


----------



## Erudite (Oct 22, 2005)

Sounds like a plan.  I'll keep my eyes peeled tonight.

Cheers,
Erudite


----------



## Scotley (Oct 22, 2005)

I'll keep checking in, should proved to be a fun game.


----------



## Dragoon (Oct 23, 2005)

Okay well it was a tough choice for me to choose six PC's, everybody had a lot of good ideas. If I didn't pick your PC, let me know if you want to be on the alt list.

Without further adeu the PC's selected:

1. Erudite: Baran hm LG Fighter2/Cleric2
2. nonamazing: Erimel em CG Scout3/Wizard1
3. Scotley: Elgath goliath male NG Fighter3
4. Erlkoing: Ascalante hm CG Bard2/Paladin of Freedom 2
5. Tarraism: Laumus hm LN Diviner4
6. Dim Darknight: Rurik dm LG Cleric4

Sorry I got to these later than I expected, I'll start the game thread tomorrow. Be on the lookout for it.


----------



## Erudite (Oct 23, 2005)

Great!  Thanks for selecting me.  It looks like we have a good group...

Elgath is the 'Fighter'
Erimel is the 'Rogue'
Rurik is the Cleric
Laumus is the Wizard
Ascalante and Baran are back-up healers, fighters, and such.

Erimel and Laumus must be well-taken care of, since they have skills in the group that are hard to duplicate.

Dragoon, any idea of the starting month, and how well the characters should know each other?  Can any of them have adventured together before, or at least banded together here in Homlett, or should they start off as individuals who join together in-game?

Depending on how well the characters might know each other, the players can start to discuss tactics and strategies, devise complimentary spell selections, etc.

I'm really looking forward to this.

Cheers,
Erudite


----------



## Dragoon (Oct 23, 2005)

I am going to start this in the month of Planting (April) in the CY 591.


I am going to assume nobody knows each other, unless some of want to, just let me know.

However everybody will sart in the common room of the Wench.


----------



## Erudite (Oct 23, 2005)

The common rooms of Inns...(reminiscing).

If I were Vecna, or any other suitable EVIL Overlord(tm), I'd burn every inn and tavern in the land.  Then no adventurers would ever come against me (evil laughter inserted here).

Thank Rao for Inns.  

In any case,* Baran* may already know *Rurik*, since his family has had long associations with the faith of Hieroneous, and both seek something from a fallen paladin.  Perhaps his grandfather who fell from grace was actually his grandmother, and she is the same paladin whose diary Rurik searches for.  Baran is looking for the diary to gain insight into the family temper.  He would rather not see his ancestor's private thoughts made public, but in true aristocratic fashion, acts like he could care less.  Both have agreed to help each other find the diary, and then decide what to do with it (*Dim DK*, let me know your thoughts on this).


----------



## Dragoon (Oct 23, 2005)

Okay Gents we is rollin....

Game On   

URL=http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=2674709#post2674709


----------



## Erudite (Oct 23, 2005)

Looking over Erimel's skill list, I can see that we will be stuck when it comes to disarming the many traps and finding hidden stuff that I have heard are loaded each and every step of the way in this adventure.  Better get ready to cast lots of healing...


----------



## nonamazing (Oct 23, 2005)

Erudite said:
			
		

> Looking over Erimel's skill list, I can see that we will be stuck when it comes to disarming the many traps and finding hidden stuff that I have heard are loaded each and every step of the way in this adventure.  Better get ready to cast lots of healing...



 Yeah, Erimel is used to spotting traps and pitfalls in the wild, but is unfamiliar with the types of things dungeon builders may have included in their constructions--he's never spent a lot of time indoors.  Hopefully he'll learn quickly. {OOc translation: I goofed and didn't power up Search like I should have.  When (and if) he levels, I'll put all his new skill points into Search.}


----------



## Erudite (Oct 23, 2005)

I understand.  Don't forget Disable Device, too!


----------



## stonegod (Oct 23, 2005)

Dragoon said:
			
		

> Okay well it was a tough choice for me to choose six PC's, everybody had a lot of good ideas. If I didn't pick your PC, let me know if you want to be on the alt list.




I'd love to alt, though if you are going to focus on folks who can replace a "core" class, I may never make it.  Is is SOP for alts to read the ICC as well, or should I just lurk here?


----------



## Dragoon (Oct 23, 2005)

@Stonegod, feel free to hang out and watch the action. As for alts coming in to the game I'm not worried as much if they are not core classes. I'll put you on the Alt list.


----------



## Erudite (Oct 23, 2005)

nonamazing, see if you can add _unseen servant_ to your spell book.  It makes a good trap trigger, and can open unlocked doors, chests, etc.  It can even take a 10 foot pole and poke it around.  As a Wiz 1 it will last one hour for you.


----------



## Terraism (Oct 23, 2005)

nonamazing said:
			
		

> Yeah, Erimel is used to spotting traps and pitfalls in the wild, but is unfamiliar with the types of things dungeon builders may have included in their constructions--he's never spent a lot of time indoors.  Hopefully he'll learn quickly. {OOc translation: I goofed and didn't power up Search like I should have.  When (and if) he levels, I'll put all his new skill points into Search.}



[Grins.]  I was going to mention the same thing.  And as Erudite mentions, don't forget Disable Device - in case you weren't aware, it's been errata'd to be on the Scout's skill list.  

(And you're not the only one who forgot things - I was looking over my equipment today, and noticed that I was missing anything resembling writing instruments.  I'll have to rectify that at some point.)


----------



## Erlkönig (Oct 23, 2005)

Ok guys, if you don't mind, I'll be changing my handle/forum name since the german "erlkönig" seems to come out kinda wierd in englisch and I don't want to be "erkoing". 

Hope thats not too much of a fuss for you.. new handle will be "castigator"

Thanks alot and let the game start


----------



## Castigator (Oct 23, 2005)

So here we go.. this'll be me from now on...


----------



## Terraism (Oct 23, 2005)

Erlkönig said:
			
		

> Ok guys, if you don't mind, I'll be changing my handle/forum name since the german "erlkönig" seems to come out kinda wierd in englisch and I don't want to be "erkoing".
> 
> Hope thats not too much of a fuss for you.. new handle will be "castigator"
> 
> Thanks alot and let the game start



Kinda weird - isn't it "Erl King?"  Goethe's poem?


----------



## Castigator (Oct 23, 2005)

Terraism said:
			
		

> Kinda weird - isn't it "Erl King?"  Goethe's poem?




Yes it is... but it looked like the "ö" letter isn't translated for everyone.


----------



## Terraism (Oct 23, 2005)

Castigator said:
			
		

> Yes it is... but it looked like the "ö" letter isn't translated for everyone.



A shame.  Twas a good name.


----------



## Chaos Sword (Oct 23, 2005)

Ok I didn't make the cut. Now I feel   . Just kidding. I'll just hang out on the alt. list and watch the action.


Chaos Sword


----------



## Dim_darknight (Oct 23, 2005)

I did not read any of the other player backgrounds before creating/posting mine. I do like the fit Erudite; in fact, I had a similar idea. Cool beans.
IC and OOC spell selection discussions should be interesting.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 24, 2005)

Sorry for the delay, for some reason, I can't get the link above to work. I found the game here:

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=153655


----------



## Terraism (Oct 24, 2005)

Scotley said:
			
		

> Sorry for the delay, for some reason, I can't get the link above to work. I found the game here:
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=153655



It's because the above link has the  tag embedded again partways through.


----------



## Dragoon (Oct 24, 2005)

Erlkönig said:
			
		

> Ok guys, if you don't mind, I'll be changing my handle/forum name since the german "erlkönig" seems to come out kinda wierd in englisch and I don't want to be "erkoing".
> 
> Hope thats not too much of a fuss for you.. new handle will be "castigator"
> 
> Thanks alot and let the game start




Allright with me...


----------



## Dragoon (Oct 24, 2005)

Chaos Sword said:
			
		

> Ok I didn't make the cut. Now I feel   . Just kidding. I'll just hang out on the alt. list and watch the action.
> 
> 
> Chaos Sword




I'll put you on the list!


----------



## nonamazing (Oct 24, 2005)

Erudite said:
			
		

> nonamazing, see if you can add _unseen servant_ to your spell book.  It makes a good trap trigger, and can open unlocked doors, chests, etc.  It can even take a 10 foot pole and poke it around.  As a Wiz 1 it will last one hour for you.



 That's a really excellent idea!  I will make sure to do that as soon as the opportunity arises.  Hmm...I wonder if anyone in town might have some scrolls for sale?



			
				Terraism said:
			
		

> And as Erudite mentions, don't forget Disable Device - in case you weren't aware, it's been errata'd to be on the Scout's skill list.



Ah, thank you!  I didn't know about the errata, and it had definitely been a problem I had noticed.  I thought it was a bit wonky--the scout could _find_ traps, but couldn't do much to them besides go the other direction.     I will make sure to put ranks into it at the first opportunity.


----------



## Terraism (Oct 24, 2005)

nonamazing said:
			
		

> That's a really excellent idea!  I will make sure to do that as soon as the opportunity arises.  Hmm...I wonder if anyone in town might have some scrolls for sale?



The problem there is those godawful scribing costs.  Scrolls are tolerable, but scribing = ow.




			
				nonamazing said:
			
		

> Ah, thank you!  I didn't know about the errata, and it had definitely been a problem I had noticed.



Hey, no problem.  When your effectiveness goes up, so does my life expectancy.


----------



## Dragoon (Oct 26, 2005)

Yes there is a shop that sells scrolls in town.

Zerosh Nubic, scrollmaker
Zerosh has the folloing scrolls in stock:
Color Spray -25gp
Magic Weapon -25gp
Shield -25gp
Sleep -25gp
Identify -125gp
Invisibility -150gp
Levitate -150gp
Mirror Image -150gp
Fireball -375gp
Water Breathing -375gp


----------



## Dim_darknight (Oct 31, 2005)

Castigator, I intend to end this ridiculous quarrel soon. Probably tomorrow night, after I get some sleep and can actually think. I don't want it to screw up the game.


----------



## Castigator (Oct 31, 2005)

Sure thing. I'd me more than glad to see this over soon (thats why I tried to see this through right away in the common room).

Any ideas or advice on how you'd like to see this through would certainly be appreciated. 
This is I think the first time I've been into this sort of Character vs. Character disagreement.

Eglaths (Scotleys) Idea to find a "sporting way" to solve this seemed a good idea back than (not sure if it's still feasible), especially since the Welcome Wench doesn't seems to be a place were bloody duels would be tolerated - not to mention Captain Elmo who witnessed all of it.

Dueling would also leave one of the characters, if not dead, severly humiliated I fear. Not the best of ways to begin a common adventuring career.


----------



## Erudite (Oct 31, 2005)

Dear DM and Fellow Players,

My access to the Internet is going to be largely limited to my work time, rather than the time at home.  This means that my ability to participate in PbP is drastically affected.  I'm not sure how long this will last (most likely several months), and my work connection is s-l-o-w and infrequent.  Unfortunately this means that I _ must_ withdraw from the games I tried so hard to be in.  I apologize deeply for any inconvenience this creates for any of you.  I hope to be back at the EN World PbP forums sometime late winter or next spring.

Regards,
Erudite


----------



## Scotley (Nov 1, 2005)

Erudite, 

Sorry to see you go. Hope you are back in action soon. On a similar note, I will be traveling until Friday with little or no internet access. Npc my character as needed. 

Scotley


----------



## stonegod (Nov 1, 2005)

While it is unfortunate the Erudite has to bow out for now (I know how that hurts), I just want to let it be known that I am still interested if alt slots are to be used.


----------



## Castigator (Nov 3, 2005)

Dragoon said:
			
		

> occ:So do you guys want to go to the moathouse? If anybody wants to pick anything up on the way out just post it.





Well, maybe we should try to take up the new groupmember while we're still in Hommlett?


----------



## Dim_darknight (Nov 3, 2005)

Rurik will speak with Todariche Nem if able.


----------



## Dragoon (Nov 4, 2005)

D'oh that will teach me to not to check the OCC thread for a couple of days...to much Battlefront 2 this week, I apologize.

Stonegod, you are in, welcome aboard.   We will have just arriving at the Inn as the rest of the party is comming out of the private room. 

Erudite...I'll put you on the alt list for now.


----------



## stonegod (Nov 4, 2005)

Dragoon said:
			
		

> Stonegod, you are in, welcome aboard.  We will have just arriving at the Inn as the rest of the party is comming out of the private room.




Glee! Let me re-read everything and I'll try to post tonight/tomorrow.

BTW: Is there a Rogues Gallery thread or is everyone in the OCC?


----------



## stonegod (Nov 7, 2005)

Hope I'm not holding people up from getting to the "crunch bits" (moathouse); hopefully we'll get through the introductions soon.


----------



## Terraism (Nov 8, 2005)

Been crazy busy the last few days; sorry.  I'll try to make time to post tomorrow evening - well, this evening, I guess.  And now, back to work, then bed.


----------



## stonegod (Nov 11, 2005)

I will out Fri-Sun with limited net access on Fri and Sun.


----------



## Terraism (Nov 14, 2005)

Back.  Sorry about the absence - I capped a week of being busy by getting pneumonia.  Still sick, but I'm on meds now and at least not sleeping through 95% of every day.  Gonna go post now.


----------



## Dragoon (Nov 15, 2005)

Sorry for my lack of posting as well, I've been sick for the past couple of days as well. I think I have finally turned the corner now. 

Is everybody ready to go to the moathouse?


----------



## Scotley (Nov 15, 2005)

Glad to hear you guys are on the mend. Yes, lets visit the moat house.


----------



## stonegod (Nov 15, 2005)

No problems here, assuming no one has any IC reasons to bar me from following. 

BTW: Anyone heard from Dim_darknight? Haven't seem him post in a bit.


----------



## Dragoon (Nov 17, 2005)

Do we still ave everybody? Please post here if you are still here, we finally getting to the exciting stuff.


----------



## stonegod (Nov 17, 2005)

Still here.


----------



## Castigator (Nov 17, 2005)

I'm still here, though I think I lost the plot a bit.

What's this moathouse? And why are we moving there?

Didn't seem to be so much of the threat (cloaked figures, hobgoblins, etc..) described by Elmo, but rather something connected to Chatrilon anyways?

What happend to getting some information?

Well, I'm a bit confused, so I'll just see where this goes right now.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 17, 2005)

Here and ready to go.


----------



## stonegod (Nov 17, 2005)

Castigator said:
			
		

> I'm still here, though I think I lost the plot a bit.
> 
> What's this moathouse? And why are we moving there?




Its an abandoned building a bit of from Homlet. Was occupied each time the Temple flaired up in the past.



			
				Castigator said:
			
		

> Didn't seem to be so much of the threat (cloaked figures, hobgoblins, etc..) described by Elmo, but rather something connected to Chatrilon anyways?




AFAIK, Elmo knows something odd is going on around Homlet, but does not know its cause. Since the moathouse has a bad history, that is what Elmo suggested. Elmo does not trust Chatrilon for some reason and has suspicions he was poking around there for some reason; thus the (tenuous) connection.



			
				Castigator said:
			
		

> What happend to getting some information?




I think Chatrilon has told us everything he could right now without doing more in a more private location. I know (OC) Dim_darknight's character had a reason to visit the sage (IC), but that is about it. However, it may be useful to swing by the sage first to see if he has some maps of the old place. Afterall, its been visited at least _twice_ by now.


----------



## Dragoon (Nov 18, 2005)

Stonegod pretty much summed up what has happend so far...however don't feel like you have to go to the moathouse, I'm not trying to railroad anybody there. Things get confusing in play by post games, at least that is my experience so far.   

Does anybody need to do anything into town?


----------



## Scotley (Nov 25, 2005)

I'll be out of touch until early next week, please npc Eglath as needed.


----------



## Dragoon (Nov 27, 2005)

I too was gone, busier than expected, stupid school papers. But now back at it.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 19, 2005)

I'm glad you're back and we are getting started. Should we develop a marching order? Eglath can do front rank or fight from the second rank using reach.


----------



## stonegod (Dec 21, 2005)

Things will still be a little slow w/ the holidays and n-members not posting, but I'm glad things  are going. Vardrin is best near the back (he's fragile), but w/ his _spiderwalk_ invocation, he'll spend most of his time on the walls are near the ceiling for same explorying. That'll cause some IC comments I'm sure.  

BTW: All his invocations are invoke at sun-up (when he awakes), so they are active now.


----------



## stonegod (Dec 24, 2005)

Castigator said:
			
		

> I don't really care if we play this game fast or slow.. but at least let's try to agree on one steady pace we all adhere to yeah?




Fine by me. In anycase, w/ the in-laws here, I'll be a little slow to post for a bit now---maybe once a day at best.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 24, 2005)

Happy Holidays all, I won't be able to post much if at all until mid week. I hope once things settle down after the holidays we can get up to once a day or at least every other day posting. I'm flexable and will do what ever the group decides, but given a choice, I'd prefer frequent posting.


----------



## stonegod (Dec 28, 2005)

Dragoon said:
			
		

> Sorry I didn't post the last couple of days, things get kinda hetic around this time of year, however I need to be better about telling people on here about that . The way I was trying to post was let everybody post then I would post, so that is I waited for a while at times. Not really sure what to do to keep the pace, I haven't done a lot of PbP. I would like to keep going, any ideas?




The main thing about pacing is to give warning on the thread when you will be moving forward on an item if you haven't gotten everybodies replies; I have seen this work on other threads. However, you also need to give everyone feedback on their actions---sometimes, you get most people's but miss one or two (such as some of my conversational actions earlier or Castigator's _detect evil_). These two (let people know when you will move forward and make sure you give feedback to everyone) will be especially important when we get to combat.



			
				Dragoon said:
			
		

> So does anybody want to keep going or do we stop?




I'm game; the main thing is we have to have enough players to keep going in my mind. Hard to know who is here and who is not during this time of the year, though.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 28, 2005)

I am here and eager to keep going.


----------

